# Planer Sled



## MKittner (Aug 13, 2017)

I just built a planer sled for my dewalt planer. While using it I've noticed I'm getting a good amount of snipe. That and my boards don't come out completely flat due to that snipe. When I flip the board over and plane the other side it flattens the board with no snipe. I then have to flip the board back over to the original side that was flattened on the planer sled and re flatten it. Anyone have some tips I can try to make this sled work better. It's built of two 4' sections of MDF glued and screwed together. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

Could it be the weight of the sled is causing everything to tip down as it nears the end of the cut? This would certainly cause snipe. Though I've rarely used my planer sled, I did so with outfeed rollers, and attempted to get to the outfeed side to lift slightly on the sled as it finished, and had fairly good results.


----------



## MKittner (Aug 13, 2017)

Maybe but it seems pretty balanced when I feed it through and have support on the out feed side. It's a possibility though. I'll give it another look


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Is the sled flat? Try to hold up on the sled when it comes out to see if you still have some snipe.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

At the beginning or the end of the board? I have to lift the end of my boards the tiniest bit as the hit the first roller to keep from getting a bit of snipe before the board gets under the 2nd roller.


----------

